# Minor iOS update for iPhone 7 only



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

there is a minor update for the iPhone 7 only. Some users (including me) were having unexplained failures to go to LTE networks, with the phone staying on slower 3G data. This is supposed to fix that. My understanding is that it is iPhone 7 only.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Is that for the iPhone 7 only or the 7 & 7+?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Toby said:


> Is that for the iPhone 7 only or the 7 & 7+?


Sloppiness on my part. It is for both phones!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I got the update today & downloaded it. This afternoon, I clicked on my KBoards's app. The screen froze. Same with amazon. Safari won't work at all now. I have the cell or wifi working fine. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Toby said:


> I got the update today & downloaded it. This afternoon, I clicked on my KBoards's app. The screen froze. Same with amazon. Safari won't work at all now. I have the cell or wifi working fine. I'm not sure what to do.


If there's an Apple Store near you, take it in. Doesn't matter whether you bought it there or not.

Do I understand that the phone works fine, but freezes if you do anything with the internet?

If you can't get to an Apple Store, try hooking to a computer with iTunes as described here:

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201263


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Those are great suggestions. Thank you. I'm going to write them down. Unfortunately, I don't live near an Apple store. The sites froze. Safari didn't work.  I think it was from this update. There is also a "cyber" attack that is going on. However, My old iPhone 5/tablets worked. I had read, then promptly forgot  about the change in rebooting. You hold the power & the volume down button simultaneously. It worked!! I got this site & amazon back on. Safari works.


----------



## ak8912351 (Sep 14, 2017)

Do you mean the iOS 11 update? Yes.


----------



## billcruz (Nov 10, 2018)

Hello, what about the issues occurs while updating the iPhone? I am facing the itune issue of iTunes Error Code 5105 I am unable to solve this issue. It also shows that you won't be able to purchase anything from iTunes store and will be displayed a message like "Your request cannot be processed error code 5105".


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I think this question would be better served if directed to an Apple/iPhone support forum. The people that come here are pretty non-technical. If you are near an Apple store, that would be the best thing to try.


----------

